# ideas for content of the yet to be named magazine



## Kell

I have a few ideas. Â Which I'll post in a mo.


----------



## Kell

Ideas for articles.

Regularsâ€¦

*comuTTe Â *

This came to me the other morning on the train to work. Â

I'd forgotten my book and so instead of sitting there with my head down, I was actually looking out the window. The sun was shining (for a change) and the scenery was spectacular. Â

I wondered how nice it would be to be to not have to get the train to work and be able to drive the TT instead. But only if that daily commute had some involving driving or stunning scenery. Â So that instead of being a chore, it's something to be relished.

With that in mind, we invite people who have journies to work that are interesting, but involve them driving their TT, to fill us in on their drive, take pictures, explain the route. etc.

*docTTorâ€™s surgery (with Wak.)*

Good because Wak already has lots of pictures of How toâ€™s on his website. Â But even better because his car is white and very medicinal in that way. Â Perhaps whoever created the whiTTe police car could change it to a whiTTe ambulance instead?

*LeTTers*

Self-explanatory

*TTips*

Where we invite people to write in with their tips for quick fix methods (how to stop your parcel shelf rattling), how to correctly wash your car â€" whatever they feel they can share with, and will be of benefit to, other owners.


----------



## Kell

One offs.

Perhaps we could get together a load of same colour models for a shot.

*Back in black* for example.

Or perhaps it would be better to try and get a full spectrum of cars. From white to balck and all the colours in between.


----------



## Kell

Tin tops v's soft tops - the great debate.


----------



## moley

Kell, great ideas - someones really got their thinking caps on - amazing what a commute can do ;D

Moley.


----------



## TTotal

Funny, guess there arent many folk on here who are involved producing consumer magazines on a regular basis, I guess I have been directly involved in producing 205 monthly issues of a top selling publication. We print an average of 35,000 per month.(Over 7 million magazines)If any body would like some advice then I am very happy to make my free contribution of experience and knowledge, for what its worth.
Regular features are of course the backbone and part of the irrestistability of the title. But saying that an on the shelf consumer title can be quite different in make up to a very specialised TTOC mag.
The target audience of TTOC mag, is exclusivly targetted and available only on subscription therefore being invaluable to the reader - exclusive hints tips advice that he/she cannot get anywhere else. It will also be invaluable to the potential advertiser, supplying the perfect target audience to sell his Top Brand Quality Products . The main weakness of this (potentially high quality glossy regular mag , is its very very low circulation. Ad revenue is created by producing a quantity of quality target customers. TTOC mag must have as its top priority, an acceptable volume for advertisers to be excuted about. 300 ,400 is just too low. We need to crank this up to a print run of about 5,000. To do this we must get hold of a customers list from AUDI uk and mailshot these owners ASAP to guage interest with an editors statement. All of this work MUST be done prior to even thinking about the launch. We have spent tens of thousands on pre launch work and sometime found that we did not go ahead.
There is NO POINT launching a mag that creates so much work that it must be sold for a high price to cover the production costs and the ad revenue is too low to cover costs let alone any profit. Talking of profit have we looked at the inplications on the Tax people ? We need an ON BOARD accountant to guide us thru all this corporate tax stuff. There is tons to do, but pause...do not rush in without research please !
Now where I came in was looking at reguar features..

Usual mag layout,

Inside front cover Advert
Page 1 Intro, opener from the editor , listing of regular contributors, who does whar, contact names numbers, publishers, printers details.
Page 2/3 Contents description with a "Car pic of the month/quarter or whatever period..
Regular Features
News/Views
Testing
Product News
New Products
Places / Runs
Special TT's either owners or Factory
Readers letters
TTOC Joining Info page
TTOC Branded gear toys clothing carbits
Practical what we can do ourselves cleaning and maintenance
Travelling Abroad
Insurance features
Finance features
TT history (Long feature over several issues)

The ad person with the feature list to hand, can then sell adverts to companies involved in pertinent articles, ie Tesco insurance in the Insurance article, ie P&O Ferries with the Travel abroad feature.

Get loose insets sold into the mag Bose and other quality mailorder stuff.

Buy in editorial article from other mags (quite normal)

Special reader offers/ holidays / rallys etc (we can make money on these.

Etc etc

Inside back cover and outside back cover quality advert.

Remember, ads dont have to be for cars and car bits...
Boats Watches Perfumery Property Holidays Hotels Finance Tourist Boards Flights Exhibitions Clothing Insurance etc etc


----------



## paulb

John

Thanks for your input. Whilst it would be good to get up to runs of 5000, numbers from the TTOC meeting suggested that 500 to 1000 could be enough.

I have grave doubts if Audi UK will release a customer list. I for one would be very annoyed if they gave some random bloke my address without my permission.

Talking of profit, this is a *club*. We will be in the business of growing the club and improving services but this is not a profitable organisation. Funnily enough, we have thought about some of these issues. We have both an accountant and a lawyer on the committee so are well positioned for the future.

Its a shame you weren't able to make the meeting as a lot of your concerns were discussed. I'm sure you will be able to add value to the club as we move forward and appreciate your comments.

Paul


----------



## TTotal

No probs ask away when you like, strange though that no one asked before, wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Kell

> No probs ask away when you like, strange though that no one asked before, wish you the best of luck.


john, I have to say that the idea of the magazine was thrown open to all and sundry, so no one was specifically asked to help.

Martin, the now editor, already runs and promotes the Subaru owner's mag and the Saab owner's mag (as well as his own publishing company) and offered his services for that position based on the experience he has with those (and the fact that he also owns a TT). Â The rest of us merely volunteered. Â

Of course, it's never too late to volunteer your services, as I'm sure they'll be greatly received.


----------



## nutts

In fact, at the TTOC meeting, we did "volunteer" you to the magazine team in your absence ;D ;D

We had a small discussion and it was decided that because you have a background in magazines and advertising (and you had volunteered to help in anyway possible), we would include you on the Mag team.

Carol said she contacted you and you were thrilled to receive such an honour... she said you wanted to make a speech.........;D ;D 

Can we ALL ensure that the Mag team is Martin, Chris, John, Kell, Nick & Sundeep.

Thanks


----------



## PaulS

I'd like to offer some assistance regarding the magazine production, but I'm not quite sure in what capacity yet. I used to produce/edit a 24 page A4 colour car club magazine (only had a print run of around 150 copies though!) took up a lot of time but I enjoyed doing it. Some of the content ideas sound really good, running a TT history over several issues is a good idea, it 'keys' you into wanting the next magazine. Also, I always used to find the personal owners stories very intersting, i.e when did you first notice a TT, why did you go for it etc etc.

Paul.


----------



## Guest

some great input there john...


----------



## TTotal

If it wasnt of any use then I would be in the wrong job Sundeep !Ps it was off the cuff waffle, just imagine how brilliant I would be with preparation !


----------



## Guest

off the cuff waffle... 

now that's my area of experience 

glad to have you on board [smiley=chef.gif]

although I also like that earlier topic when we had 'pages' of mag ideas from members...."a day in the life of your TT, etc"


----------



## Wax_wizard

;D It has been suggested that perhaps I could write articles for the magazine on various aspects of car care...Me....I'd be more than delighted to offer any assistance in this respect.


----------



## nutts

> ;D It has been suggested that perhaps I could write articles for the magazine on various aspects of car care...Me....I'd be more than delighted to offer any assistance in this respect.


   

That's a great idea Mark : : I wonder who suggested that ;D


----------



## TTotal

Of course, if I may suggest Mr Editor, that perhaps any such editorial content should be supported by some nice advertisements too ! :

No such thing as a free lunch (and we dont wish to be seen as having favourites do we :


----------



## Wak

> Ideas for articles.
> 
> *docTTorâ€™s surgery (with Wak.)*
> 
> Good because Wak already has lots of pictures of How toâ€™s on his website. Â But even better because his car is white and very medicinal in that way. Â Perhaps whoever created the whiTTe police car could change it to a whiTTe ambulance instead?


So long as I dont have to wear rubber gloves. :

My website is open to all, if you want an article or picture then let me know, I can create more detailed articles out of some of the threads.

If there are any current topics or questions then I can come up with some material to publish and all my pictorials will work just as well in black and white print!  ;D


----------



## nutts

> Of course, if I may suggest Mr Editor, that perhaps any such editorial content should be supported by some nice advertisements too ! Â :
> 
> No such thing as a free lunch (and we dont wish to be seen as having favourites do we Â :


AbsoluTTely Mr TTotal


----------



## Carlos

Couple of suggestions

1) Don't just try to focus on the car, focus on the lifestyle of the average TT owner. IMO the average TT owner is into

Exotic holidays[/*]
Big Tellys[/*]
Hi-fi/home cinema[/*]
The latest electronic gadgets/mobile phones[/*]
Property[/*]
erm...sure there's some more stuff[/*]

Look at the off topic forum to see what people are interested in. I reckon we should avoid articles on Vlastan's extra curricular activities though  There are people around who enjoy researching this kind of stuff (mostly for their own purposes) and who I am sure would volunteer to pen the odd article for the mag

2) Don't want to offend anyone, but do we have to attempt to include TT in the title of every section? IMO its a bit naff. We could have a naff car club magazine, or we could expand it to appeal to the aspirational side of TT motoring. Personally I prefer the latter but who am I to judge?


----------



## Kell

> 2) Don't want to offend anyone, but do we have to attempt to include TT in the title of every section? IMO its a bit naff. We could have a naff car club magazine, or we could expand it to appeal to the aspirational side of TT motoring. Personally I prefer the latter but who am I to judge?


Absolutely - When I first suggested those it was not that each and every section should have a TT in it as I agree that it's very easy to over-egg the pudding.


----------



## nutts

An article about ALL the options that (generally) UK dealers DON'T tell you about, would be cool (photos included and also HOW to order them either factory or aftermarket.

Control packs
Recaros

Any more?


----------



## jonno

> Control packs
> Recaros
> 
> Any more?


Mark my suggestion:
coil packs that work
parcel shelves that dont rattle
windows that don't drop

AFAIK these options are kept secret and don't appear on the usual Dealer ordering screens in the UK. ;D


----------



## jonno

...But seriously

Single CD option/better radio reception
Boot liners, flaps, etc
Also the other VAG bits that fit in well - eg the jacket holder, cargo nets (or was that pug)?
any more ?


----------



## Kell

Roof bars


----------



## nutts

What we need is someone with experience of ordering these pieces to post the how and why and some photo's.....


----------



## Kell

FYI - I PM'd Giles on Monday to see whether he'd be interested in writing a piece on his Baseball coupe.

I know he no longer has it, but I just figured if he's anything like the rest of us, then he'll have taken loads of photos.


----------



## jonno

NuTTs
Literally seconds of ceaseless searching (  )have revealed exibit A - the VW jacket hanger beloging to ......

J1WEY

see www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?b ... 1044292062

I'll continue the search [smiley=computer.gif]


----------

